# I just took sleeping pills by mistake at 10:00 in the morning.



## jcfynx (Aug 22, 2011)

Whoops!

Usually when I reach for pills they're for falling asleep. But no, not today. Today they were supposed to be for _staying awake._ And now I've got four sleeping pills in me just after waking up.

Dear Internet, I ask you: how many caffeine pills do I have to take to counteract this?

You are now my doctor.


----------



## Volkodav (Aug 22, 2011)

cocaine


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Aug 22, 2011)

I'd say propably around 8 :V


----------



## jcfynx (Aug 22, 2011)

Clayton said:


> cocaine



Thanks you are as helpful as always.



Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> I'd say propably around 8 :V



Is that _sarcasm_ I detect? I am having a _serious medical problem._ ):


----------



## Volkodav (Aug 22, 2011)

jcfynx said:


> Thanks you are as helpful as always.


at least im being honest with my help


----------



## moriko (Aug 22, 2011)

I think it's a mistake learned, hope you enjoy your day of dazed living :V Tell ceiling cat we said hi!

On a serious note, is it even safe to take anything to try and counteract that?


----------



## Basilisk2150 (Aug 22, 2011)

not really, you'll kill your liver if you take enough stimulant to counter act that high a dose o_o... be safe and just write today off dood... Liver failure is not worth it


----------



## CaptainCool (Aug 22, 2011)

well... sleep tight, jcfynx! :V

dont try to counter act the effect. it might fuck you up pretty badly and probably wont work, anyway.


----------



## Volkodav (Aug 22, 2011)

moriko said:


> I think it's a mistake learned, hope you enjoy your day of dazed living :V Tell ceiling cat we said hi!
> 
> On a serious note, is it even safe to take anything to try and counteract that?


 
Nah it's not good. One is a depressant, one is a stimulant. You can die if you do it or go into a coma.

Just go to bed, don't fuck around and try to stay awake


----------



## greg-the-fox (Aug 22, 2011)

Simpsons did it :V


----------



## DarrylWolf (Aug 22, 2011)

Well so much for getting up.


----------



## ArticSkyWolf (Aug 22, 2011)

pep pills


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 22, 2011)

Well lets see... Alcohol can help :V

but no Sleep it off. Trying to counter drugs with more drugs can lead to severe allergic reactions.


----------



## Ad Hoc (Aug 22, 2011)

Don't take uppers and downers at the same time, it's extremely hard on your body. 

You're just going to have to suffer through this one, man.


----------



## Xenke (Aug 22, 2011)

Chug some Four Lokos.

Sleeping pills + alcohol + caffeine = win?

(Don't do that)


----------



## Conker (Aug 22, 2011)

Call a doctor/pharmacist and ask. I've called up before with a quick medical question, and I usually get a response back.


----------



## Sar (Aug 22, 2011)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> I'd say propably around 8 :V


Dr. Sarukai's orders: Dont do that. ^^    Sleep it off.


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Aug 22, 2011)

jcfynx said:


> Is that _sarcasm_ I detect? I am having a _serious medical problem._ ):



That's not sarcasm.  That's simple math.

4 pills to counter-act the sleeping pills.

4 pills to replace what you MEANT to take.

It's almost too easy.


----------



## Azure (Aug 22, 2011)

geeked up

Scotty's calling you


----------



## Tycho (Aug 22, 2011)

ohey a thread that baits people to say "take more sleeping pills, you fgt"

take more sleeping pills, you fgt.  maybe if you take enough of them the sleep-synapses of your brain will get overloaded with the stuff and like puke it all out into the bloodstream and you'll be all awake and shit


----------



## jcfynx (Aug 22, 2011)

Ad Hoc said:


> Don't take uppers and downers at the same time, it's extremely hard on your body.



Whoops too late ! 100mg of No-Doz officially launched me into space just a few short hours ago.



Ad Hoc said:


> You're just going to have to suffer through this one, man.



I am suffering so much.  I want to sleep but I can't sleep. :C

Somehow it has also made me super-productive and I just write ten pages of material in two hours. I must find a way to use this tactically.



Tycho said:


> ohey a thread that baits people to say "take more sleeping pills, you fgt"
> 
> take more sleeping pills, you fgt.  maybe if you take enough of them the sleep-synapses of your brain will get overloaded with the stuff and like puke it all out into the bloodstream and you'll be all awake and shit



Why are you so rude to me??? That is like so mean. I'm just saying.


----------



## Volkodav (Aug 22, 2011)

jcfynx said:


> Whoops too late ! 100mg of No-Doz officially launched me into space just a few short hours ago.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, you were creepy when we knew you, JCFynx.
I might come visit you when you're in a coma so I can slap you

Taking stimulants and depressants can increase the effects of the depressants until your brain just slows down your heart and breathing until it stops. There is a reason why they tell you not to mix alcohol with certain pills. The pills are depressants and alcohol is also a depressant.
The effect is the same when mixing D x D and D x S
It's called speedballing [though that's done with coke and heroin.. the stimulant + depressant part is still the same] and people die from it.


----------



## CAThulu (Aug 22, 2011)

Dude, call your pharmacist and tell him that you've taken caffeine pills and sleeping pills at the same time, and why.  You really need to know the side effects of both at the same time, and whether it's safe for you to sleep until a certain point.   Don't fuck around with this.


----------



## Tycho (Aug 22, 2011)

CAThulu said:


> Dude, call your pharmacist and tell him that you've taken caffeine pills and sleeping pills at the same time, and why.  You really need to know the side effects of both at the same time, and whether it's safe for you to sleep until a certain point.   Don't fuck around with this.



Trust me, he probably never did fuck around with this.


----------



## jcfynx (Aug 22, 2011)

Clayton said:


> Well, you were creepy when we knew you, JCFynx.



Why are you always making fun of me? ;w;



Clayton said:


> Taking stimulants and depressants can increase the effects of the depressants until your brain just slows down your heart and breathing until it stops.



I read this a few hours ago and it seriously freaked me out. I just reacted this morning when I made the mistake and took a caffeine pill just because I felt like I'd wasted the whole day and needed to get it back.

There were so many _things_ that need to be _done._ Then I was like, wait.

Wait.

_Wait._

Was that a smart idea? Probably not. But good news, everyone, I took a nap before reading that a nap would be a _very bad thing to do_ and am still alive. 

I'm sure some of you are happy about this and others are very, very sad.

For those latter people, I'm so sorry.



Tycho said:


> Trust me, he probably never did fuck around with this.



Why do you have to always be so rude to me? :C


----------



## Volkodav (Aug 22, 2011)

jcfynx said:


> Why are you always making fun of me? ;w;


I'm just playin around w/ you.



jcfynx said:


> I read this a few hours ago and it seriously freaked me out. I just reacted this morning when I made the mistake and took a caffeine pill just because I felt like I'd wasted the whole day and needed to get it back.
> 
> There were so many _things_ that need to be _done._ Then I was like, wait.
> 
> ...


Don't worry about that shit. Your life/health is MUCH more important than a list of things you need to do that will still be there tomorrow.
Don't do it again. It won't be a sudden death, you won't die in your sleep, your heart and breathing will literally slow down to a stop and you will die painfully.


----------



## CAThulu (Aug 22, 2011)

I'm glad to see you're still with us, jcfynx ^_^.


----------



## Tomias_Redford (Aug 22, 2011)

Shit yo, this thread and it's mainly stupid advice.  It reminds me of this one time, I popped a bottle of Viagra thinkin it was crack, and my buddy Marcus, his girlfriend Latisha told me to cut my dick off with a rusty hacksaw.  Just as stupid, just as pointless to risk, and just as bodily fucking up. :V

But seriously dude, just do what I did when I took sleeping pills once before by accident, sleep the damn thing off.  If you have work, call in sick, if you have school, call in sick.  Technically you ain't lying, because you are sick (if by being sick, we define it as ill effects in the body).  Enjoy your free day napping for maybe 4-5 hours at a time, making sure to get up in between to keep hydrated, and nourished.  Simple as that, please for the love of all that is holy, don't take the advice of half the fuckwits on this forum, chances are thier trolling will get your ass in the ICU.


----------



## Volkodav (Aug 22, 2011)

Tomias_Redford said:


> Shit yo, this thread and it's mainly stupid advice.  It reminds me of this one time, I popped a bottle of Viagra thinkin it was crack, and my buddy Marcus, his girlfriend Latisha told me to cut my dick off with a rusty hacksaw.  Just as stupid, just as pointless to risk, and just as bodily fucking up. :V
> 
> But seriously dude, just do what I did when I took sleeping pills once before by accident, sleep the damn thing off.  If you have work, call in sick, if you have school, call in sick.  Technically you ain't lying, because you are sick (if by being sick, we define it as ill effects in the body).  Enjoy your free day napping for maybe 4-5 hours at a time, making sure to get up in between to keep hydrated, and nourished.  Simple as that, please for the love of all that is holy, don't take the advice of half the fuckwits on this forum, chances are thier trolling will get your ass in the ICU.


my advice was good


----------



## Conker (Aug 22, 2011)

Michealleo said:


> why u just had taken at 10 am it was mistake or something else ? well know u just need to drink some caffein like a hard cup of tea . or if still wont work for u then ofcourse u've needed a dctor prescrbition . Hopefully soon u'll be fine .


And the English language just got brutally murdered...


----------



## Unsilenced (Aug 23, 2011)

Never mix uppers and downers.


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Aug 23, 2011)

If you`re still alive in a day or two, you might wanna think about lowering your dosage. 

Failing that, maybe lower your faith in the internet instead? :V


----------



## jcfynx (Aug 23, 2011)

Ishtar5 said:


> If you`re still alive in a day or two, you might wanna think about lowering your dosage.
> 
> Failing that, maybe lower your faith in the internet instead? :V



I sure am glad I never listen to any of you or I probably would be really and actually dead right now.

Those were some good jokes, though! Oh ho ho, you got me good, man that would be like getting banned forever from real life!


----------



## Sar (Aug 23, 2011)

jcfynx said:


> I sure am glad I never listen to any of you or I probably would be really and actually dead right now.
> 
> Those were some good jokes, though! Oh ho ho, you got me good, man that would be like getting banned forever from real life!


I take it you slept it off?


----------



## Azure (Aug 23, 2011)

I think the OP would benefit greatly from an exercise regimen and proper dieting instead of pills and chemical crutches. But that would be against what society pushes, so whatever.


----------



## ArielMT (Aug 23, 2011)

jcfynx said:


> I sure am glad I never listen to any of you or I probably would be really and actually dead right now.



This is why it's a bad idea to take medical advice regarding serious medical problems from anyone other than your doctor.


----------



## Volkodav (Aug 23, 2011)

jcfynx said:


> I sure am glad I never listen to any of you or I probably would be really and actually dead right now.
> 
> Those were some good jokes, though! Oh ho ho, you got me good, man that would be like getting banned forever from real life!


Oh fuck you, man. I gave you damn good advice. If you decide not to listen to me, I will not be at fault when you come back crying to FAF about how you just had a heart attack and ended up in the hospital.

I'm done trying to help.


----------



## jcfynx (Aug 23, 2011)

Sarukai said:


> I take it you slept it off?



First it turned me into such a busy bee, now I'm just lethargic all the time. 

I'm going to go take a nap with my kitty. :3



Azure said:


> I think the OP would benefit greatly from an exercise regimen and proper dieting instead of pills and chemical crutches. But that would be against what society pushes, so whatever.



It's always been like this; no matter what I do I'm just tired all the time. I've tried eating better and getting exercise every day but it somehow leaves me _more tired_ in the long run.

Perhaps I'm anemic or something.



Clayton said:


> Oh fuck you, man. I gave you damn good advice. If you decide not to listen to me, I will not be at fault when you come back crying to FAF about how you just had a heart attack and ended up in the hospital.
> 
> I'm done trying to help.



Please stop this. ):


----------



## Volkodav (Aug 23, 2011)

jcfynx said:


> Please stop this. ):


My apologies for getting mad when you call my advice shit when it was serious for once

http://forums.furaffinity.net/threa...the-morning.?p=2662843&viewfull=1#post2662843
http://forums.furaffinity.net/threa...the-morning.?p=2663070&viewfull=1#post2663070
http://forums.furaffinity.net/threa...the-morning.?p=2663262&viewfull=1#post2663262

Next time you mix pills, don't come to FAF for help


----------



## chapels (Aug 23, 2011)

if you stay up maybe you'll hallucinate


----------



## jcfynx (Aug 23, 2011)

Clayton said:


> My apologies for getting mad when you call my advice shit when it was serious for once



How am I supposed to know you're serious when you start with "cocaine?" ;w;


----------



## Azure (Aug 23, 2011)

chapels said:


> if you stay up maybe you'll hallucinate


Sleep deprivation is loads of fun.


----------



## Volkodav (Aug 23, 2011)

jcfynx said:


> How am I supposed to know you're serious when you start with "cocaine?" ;w;


Please read my other posts that I linked. I went into detail the dangers of doing what you did.


----------



## jcfynx (Aug 23, 2011)

I hate being mad at you, let's not fight any more. \: *puts his arms out for a hug*


----------



## Volkodav (Aug 23, 2011)

jcfynx said:


> I hate being mad at you, let's not fight any more. \: *puts his arms out for a hug*


*puts your arms in my pants*


----------



## Xenke (Aug 23, 2011)

jcfynx said:


> I hate being mad at you, let's not fight any more. \: *puts his arms out for a hug*





Clayton said:


> *puts your arms in my pants*



Oh boy, my fantasies are coming to fruition in this thread.

I can't wait to see what happens next. x3


----------



## chapels (Aug 23, 2011)

jcfynx falls asleep that way, snaps a wrist


----------



## Corto (Aug 23, 2011)

There are no words no describe this thread.


----------



## Antonin Scalia (Aug 23, 2011)

Corto said:


> There are no words no describe this thread.



cool and fun


----------



## Sar (Aug 23, 2011)

Azure said:


> Sleep deprivation is loads of fun.


Story of my life.


----------



## Volkodav (Aug 23, 2011)

Corto said:


> There are no words no describe this thread.


mmm *puts my hand in your pants*


----------



## jcfynx (Aug 24, 2011)

Clayton said:


> mmm *puts my hand in your pants*



H-hey! At least have the decency to give me a courtesy pump. ~.~;


----------



## Ikrit (Aug 24, 2011)

why is this thread still up...


----------



## Volkodav (Aug 24, 2011)

jcfynx said:


> H-hey! At least have the decency to give me a courtesy pump. ~.~;


you cant make me do shit


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Aug 24, 2011)

So, is jcfynx dead or alive so this thread can be put to bed?


----------



## Volkodav (Aug 24, 2011)

This_is_Tides said:


> So, is jcfynx dead or alive so this thread can be put to bed?


he is dealived
i dont want this thread closed i like it


----------



## Ad Hoc (Aug 24, 2011)

Clayton said:


> he is dealived


He has become Schrodinger's Fynx.


----------



## moonchylde (Aug 24, 2011)

Ad Hoc said:


> He has become Schrodinger's Fynx.



I have never had such an urge to kick a box like I do right now...


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Aug 24, 2011)

Clayton said:


> he is dealived
> i dont want this thread closed i like it



So, the zombie outbreak has begun?


----------



## Volkodav (Aug 24, 2011)

HAXX said:


> So, the zombie outbreak has begun?


yessss


----------

